# Ogeechee River Land



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2007)

I have first refusal on a tract that is part of the old Ogeechee WMA.1,050 acres with the Ogeechee running through it.Land is near the Hancock/Warren Co border on the road that goes from Jewell to Hamburg State Park.I'm going to look at it tomorrow and will probably loking for a few members.PM me if interested.........


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 20, 2007)

*new club*

man      good land and a river 
    sounds  great     , just don't find deals like that anymore 
    good luck  w/t    and pm on the way


----------



## Glyn (Jun 21, 2007)

*Interested*

I would like more info and I am very interested.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 21, 2007)

would like to have more info also. Mainly looking for a spot to hunt hogs. I have a great club for deer. Just really would like to hunt some piggies.


----------



## hog daddy (Jun 21, 2007)

i would like to here more about this land im looking for a pig place toooooooo


----------



## General Lee (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll update here because it would take me all night to respond to every PM I've received about this tract.I went back today with a friend and walked the property.(I went down yesterday but I had my 7 yr old son with me and he was wearing shorts and sandals so we just rode through.)But today we actually got out and walked a good bit.It's a beautiful piece of property with 100 acres of recent cutover(they're gonna  be spraying this any day now)around 400 acres of 5 yr old planted pines with hardwood fingers and 500 acres plus of BIG pines with hardwoods along the river.Great interior road system,lots of old logging decks for foodplots,tons of deer tracks,(saw several white flags)old rubs,etc.,saw a huge flock of turkeys,hog rooting along the nearly 2 miles of river frontage. I called the owner and the contract is in the mail to me.For 15 hunters,the dues will be $825,we could go with a few more and decrease the cost if need be.As far as rules go,I don't like a lot of red tape,but know some is needed for a group this size.I've never ran a club this big so I'm open to suggestions.I do know that I don't want drunks,and people that can't watch their language around children and ladies.I also don't want "brown and down"hunters,but also don't want to set the bar to some ridiculous level and impose fines and all of that.I also favor a "primary stand" for each member that only they can hunt unless they give permission and club stands on a first come pin in type system.This should be no problem since we all will be new to the property and there's not a group of old time members that have all of the good spots sewn up.As far as showing the property,I have to work this weekend,but could show it any day next week or weekend.If you would like to go and look for yourselves,PM me and I'll give directions...........


----------



## buck8 (Jun 22, 2007)

I live in putnam county off highway 16 and was wondering where the land was and if there was a phone number i could reach you at to talk about it


----------



## General Lee (Jun 25, 2007)

Bump..........


----------



## holton27596 (Jun 26, 2007)

any possible memberships for hog hunting olny? Say after deer season. I have tons of deer and turkey on our club, but no hogs.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 29, 2007)

While I have had a ton of PM's about this opportunity,I can't pay the lease with PM's so it looks like I'm gonna have to pass on this tract.Thanks to all that have inquired and good luck..........


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 29, 2007)

*NEW CLUB*

don't give up  yet  ,, check th GON specials  
 man ,, all the  hunters  without a club should be jumping at a change to get in a   new - start-up --  club  (don't have to be a  newbi and get whats left over )    
 with plenty of room and river frontage , good roads 
 and a good area to hunt  +  birds and hogs //////
  wish I was'nt in two club already ///////////////
   good luck  w/t


----------



## 2500hd (Jun 29, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 29, 2007)

Walkie Takie said:


> don't give up  yet  ,, check th GON specials
> man ,, all the  hunters  without a club should be jumping at a change to get in a   new - start-up --  club  (don't have to be a  newbi and get whats left over )
> with plenty of room and river frontage , good roads
> and a good area to hunt  +  birds and hogs //////
> ...


  Thanks WT,but I really don't have the time(or patience) to devote to something on this scale.The owner is wanting the $$ in the next week or so which would require me to show the property numerous times over that span and collect dues from 15 or so members who for the most part don't know each other.It's pretty tough when you don't personally know the potential members.The way to pull off something this big is to have a group of like minded folks already established and sitting on go when the property becomes available.I wasn't really looking to start a new club,I was content with my 4 members on 300 acres in Glascock and hunting my family land,it's just that I stumbled across this lease and when I went and looked at it,got excited.I've seen a lot of land in my day,and this tract ranks right at the top with any of them.It's gonna make some lucky group a great place to hunt for years to come..........


----------

